# Sad news



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know some of you have American Models trains. Ron, owner and operator of AM, passed away
Dec 4, 2021. Ron was very helpful in my purchase of my 2 PRR E8s. Karen Bashita, not sure who
she is, wife or sister, said she and family will keep American Models going. I do not know if that is to
sell current inventory or future pieces. Rest in Peace Ron.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

My condolences


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Condolences


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Karen is Ron's Wife. Ron's passing is a real sad event for his family, friends, customers and the S gauge hobby. There is a nice message from his wife on the AM website.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am sure you had alot of dealings with Ron. The AM website is where I found out Ron had passed. I went there to see if they had some new PRR passenger cars. I need some for my E8s. I was shocked to see the news about Ron. Big loss for the S scale hobby.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Although I never knew Ron or talked to him, I am well aware of his importance to the S gauge hobby. I do have some AM cars. 

Kenny


----------

